# House sitting and horse sitting- prices?



## HorseS0S (3 July 2008)

Hi when going on holiday... what is the going rate for looking after the house plus pets, ie dogs cats etc for a week?
How much do you pay for looking after the horse for the week? Exercise included?

We need to know what people expect to pay? Thanks guys!!!!!! x x x


----------



## Amymay (3 July 2008)

£200??


----------



## stencilface (3 July 2008)

£200 - £250? Depends on how much wine you leave in the fridge really.....

Looking after horse? maybe £8-10 per hour, and just work out how long it should take them?


----------



## HorseS0S (3 July 2008)

Per week for just the house or the horse as well?


----------



## stencilface (3 July 2008)

Per week for the house - including looking after everything - but then more if you want the horse schooled etc


----------



## Thistle (3 July 2008)

whereabouts are you.


----------



## hellspells (3 July 2008)

For house sitting - no horse but small pets £20 a night (cats/dog etc)

With above but two horse NOT including exercise £45 a night - and thats cheap compared with one of the 'proffesional' companies that work here - they charge £45 a day just for one dog!

The 'proffessional' horse carer locally charges £25 per day per horse and it is not kept anywhere near its usual routine


----------



## kerilli (3 July 2008)

well, for mine, house-sit, 4 small dogs (no walking required), feeding and checking 5 horses out at grass, it was about £60 a day.


----------



## hellspells (3 July 2008)

I'd come and do yours for that!  I always feel quilty charging people!

But I do walk the dogs aswell - take them to the beech or up round the cliffs and stuff.  I have to say I really enjoy it


----------



## Booboos (3 July 2008)

The agencies charge a rate per night and then add on to that depending on the number of animals and what you want done with your horses, e.g. live out, muck out, ride. In addition you need to either leave food or pay an allowance for food and pay travelling expenses. All in all it gets very expenssive, but if you give them a call they should be able to let you know over the phone (the biggest agency is Animal Aunts).

I arrange for my regular groom to stay over, she looks after 4 horses (out in the summer, ride one), 4 dogs and a cat for £55 a day, but she does not stay in the house all day so she also gets to go to her morning and weekend jobs (the agencies will provide someone who will stay in your house 20 out of every 24 hours).


----------



## OWLIE185 (3 July 2008)

For staying overnight in house and looking after two horses (including mucking out, bringing in, turning out, feeding, filling and saking hay nets) I pay £75 per day.


----------



## SpruceRI (3 July 2008)

Gosh, I used to charge £15 for however many pets!  I was too cheap!


----------



## emmah (3 July 2008)

I charge 300quid a week for the 2 people I do it for.  Both have 5 horses that I muck out and keep ticking over etc.. both have dogs and cats so I look after everything!  I figure it would cost them that much to put the dogs in kennels so at least with me they know they are settled at home


----------



## rubytwo (4 July 2008)

i recently used a horse sitter through and i paid £100 for 5 days. That was for my horse to be checked, fed/watered and her fly sheet on and off morning and evening. They even poo picked her field for me.


----------



## Steeleydan (4 July 2008)

iam a proffesional house sitter for horsey families. I charge £35 per day doesnt matter what animals or how many, plus petrol money if its a long way out of my area (North Nottinghamshire) and all my clients leave me as much food as I can eat! Iam at your property 24/7 i only leave if i have to nip to shops(not very often) and i do your horses/animals to YOUR EXACT routine whatever you do i do. Iam fully insured,police checked and can proved referances. I do no the very big house sitting agenceis are very expensive,people in my area just wont pay that price. PM me if you are inerested.


----------

